# Can you hide Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc?



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

I just upgraded to Roamio (yay me!) from a Series 3. On my S3, I could open the Netflix "app" and tell it to hide/remove the Netflix option from my Now Playing list. However, on my Roamio, there are a TON of these (Netflix, YouTube, Hulu, Amazon, AOL On (whatever the heck that is), etcetera, and I haven't yet found a way to remove/hide these from showing up on my "My Shows." What's the trick to removing one or more of these?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

shadoh said:


> I just upgraded to Roamio (yay me!) from a Series 3. On my S3, I could open the Netflix "app" and tell it to hide/remove the Netflix option from my Now Playing list. However, on my Roamio, there are a TON of these (Netflix, YouTube, Hulu, Amazon, AOL On (whatever the heck that is), etcetera, and I haven't yet found a way to remove/hide these from showing up on my "My Shows." What's the trick to removing one or more of these?


Isn't there a page where you can enable/disable each video provider buried under something like "Video" in the settings pages?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Go here: TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Go here: TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers


Thanks!! :up:

Man, that wasn't an obscure place to put it at all.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

But where does one remove those services from TiVo Mini? There is no channels option in settings on the Mini.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

khomel said:


> But where does one remove those services from TiVo Mini? There is no channels option in settings on the Mini.


Aren't the Mini settings tied to the Roamio/Premiere it's linked to? I say that because I needed to add some channels this weekend and realized I had to do so from the Roamio. Don't know if it's the same for the other services or not...


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

dslunceford said:


> Aren't the Mini settings tied to the Roamio/Premiere it's linked to? I say that because I needed to add some channels this weekend and realized I had to do so from the Roamio. Don't know if it's the same for the other services or not...


I would have thought so, but it's not working at the moment for me. No AOL On on my Roamio, but it's there on the Mini.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It takes awhile before the mini reflects the changes. Up to 48 hours.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

SugarBowl said:


> It takes awhile before the mini reflects the changes. Up to 48 hours.


It's been weeks. So that's not it. I've also rebooted the Mini since I made the change on the Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Mini should reflect the settings on the TiVo. Maybe you need to reboot the TiVo instead of the Mini.


----------



## kbarry64 (Aug 31, 2008)

Having the same issue here with the AOL.On. Turned it off on the Roamio Pro, and it doesn't show up in My Shows there. However, it does show up on the Mini.

Tried rebooting the Mini, the Tivo, and the Mini again. No luck, still there.

Has anyone else had this issue, and if so, have you found a solution. It's not a big deal, just a minor irritation. But definately a bug.


----------



## mikedow (May 17, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## garylapointe (Feb 16, 2003)

shadoh said:


> Thanks!! :up:
> 
> Man, that wasn't an obscure place to put it at all.


Been looking for DAYS. I hid them months ago and could not find them to turn Netflix back on...

That menu item really needs to be renamed "Channels & Video Providers".

Gary


----------

